
Raising the Dead (Processes) - dsr12
http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2016/01/raising-dead.html
======
jstarks
Very impressive. I didn't know tokens referenced their session by ID instead
of handle; this seems like the most serious of the architectural errors here.
I wonder if it can be fixed.

